
Show HN: A place to discover podcasts about building software - manuw
https://codecast.rocks
======
manuw
Hi. Last weekend, i built codecast.rocks for fun. A place to discover podcasts
about building software.

New episodes are are automatically posted on
[https://twitter.com/codecastrocks](https://twitter.com/codecastrocks) with a
Twitter Player Card. That means you can listen to the podcast on Twitter. I
know it's nothing magical, but I had some fun to built it :)

Feel free to try it out and I would appreciate feedback.

